# Hoyt Grand Prix F7 Carbon Foam Limbs



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Hoyt Grand Prix F7 Carbon Foam Limbs ILF 32lb Mediums - Bought new in December, 2013; but in error - Unused and Brand Spanking New: Regular $650.00; Selling for $450.00

Can be picked up in Lloydminster, Alberta 
Or shipped at buyers expense.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Posted in the wrong section. Mods, can you please move it to the Maple Leaf Classifieds. Thanks


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Sold Pending Funds


----------

